# [NFS] Plus de montage NFS depuis le passage à rpcbind

## gbetous

Bonjour,

En passant à nfs-utils v1.2, je ne peux plus monter mes répertoires NFS.

Lors du boot, aucun message d'erreur : j'ai bien le mount dans /proc/fs/nfsd qui se fait, j'ai bien rpcbind qui se lance. Seulement les montages des NFS finissent en timeout (que c'est long d'ailleurs !!!).

Une fois le système lancé, je je regarde du côté de rpcbind :

```

coyote ~ # /etc/init.d/rpcbind status

 * status:  started

coyote ~ # /etc/init.d/rpcbind restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Unmounting NFS filesystems ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Stopping idmapd ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS statd ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping rpcbind ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting rpcbind ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting idmapd ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                                                                     

rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)                                                                          

rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)                                                                          

rpc.nfsd: unable to set any sockets for nfsd                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS sm-notify ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Mounting NFS filesystems ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                                                                     

rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)                                                                          

rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)                                                                          

rpc.nfsd: unable to set any sockets for nfsd                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

```

Une idée ?

Merci !

----------

## El_Goretto

Je sais que j'ai du passer du script init "netmount" à "nfsmount" pour mes montages continuent de fonctionner au boot. De tête, comme çà, ya çà qui me vient  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

Trouvé (grâce à l'option verbose d'un mount fait à la main). C'est un soucis avec l'IPv6.

Je fais cohabiter les 2 sur mon reseau local (IPv4 et IPv6). Je ne sais pas pourquoi (je maîtrise pas grand chose, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis l'IPv6   :Wink:  ) mais il me fait la résolution en IPv6.

En mettant l'adresse IPv4 au lieu du nom, ça marche bien, plus de timeout et montage instantané.

----------

## 22decembre

si tu crée des alias ipv6/ipv4 séparés pour ton serveur nfs, tu peux t'en servir pour monter coté ipv4 (comme tu le fais actuellement, mais en moins austère quoi).

Sinon, j'ai lu quelque part qu'on pouvait annoncer les nfs via avahi.

Ces deux conseils sont utiles si la machine que tu branche (le client) est mobile (portable) et que ça t'arrive de te connecter à internet en dehors de chez toi : ne voyant pas l'hôte ipv4.lan, ta machine demarrera pas le nfs. Si ta machine est statique, au contraire, tu chercheras une solution classique (ta solution actuelle ou un alias ipv4 pour être plus joli...).

----------

